# Skinny dipping on a semi-sunny afternoon..



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Here are some candid pics of Charis OOPS  i mean *FROM *Charis, of some nude bathers:


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Thanks Snipes!*

Portland ferals bathing in my yard after a cold, wet winter. Still too cold to join them.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol! What an awesome picture. It looks like a painting. You should print it up and frame it.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Charis said:


> Portland ferals bathing in my yard after a cold, wet winter. Still too cold to join them.


You could wear some discarded feathers - you'd be fine once you're in there 

Pigeons - some of the cleanest birds on the planet!

John


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

maryjane said:


> Lol! What an awesome picture. It looks like a painting. You should print it up and frame it.


It the view fom my home office window so it's in front of me all the tiime.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

John_D said:


> You could wear some discarded feathers - you'd be fine once you're in there
> 
> Pigeons - some of the cleanest birds on the planet!
> 
> John


LOL. I like the way you think!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

John_D said:


> You could wear some discarded feathers - you'd be fine once you're in there


Charis in pigeon camo!  Sneaking up to join the ferals in their communal bath


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Ahhh Soooo....now we know what Charis does for a living.......she manages an Exclusive Backyard Spa for Pigeon paying members only!!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Charis said:


> It the view fom my home office window so it's in front of me all the tiime.




Poor you having to work and look out at a beautiful yard!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

little bird said:


> Ahhh Soooo....now we know what Charis does for a living.......she manages an Exclusive Backyard Spa for Pigeon paying members only!!


No...I pay the pigeons!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a lovely view you have! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

That is a very nice water feature.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a great facility you offer the ferals in your area - and what a great view they repay you with!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

How delightful for birds and humans both!

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

They are having a grand time. I love their pool.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I love it when they lounge around after the bath.... all clean and comfortable.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Yeah, they radiate peace and contentment - the power of pigeons.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I just love the pic. The one on the far left looks cautious as if he's saying, "Is anyone around? We've got to be careful."

I see you also have a redhead there too.

Great pic to look out at "work".


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

If I worked from home (I wish!!), and saw that gorgeous sight all day long, I would never get any work done!!  

Lindi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What an absolutely lovely setting, Charis!!

Word is sure gonna get around!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------

